# 2lb 10oz Crappie



## drill instructor (Feb 27, 2011)

Caugth this nice one today in 3ft of water trolling jigs and corks. Had a 2lb 14oz yesterday but havent got a good picture yet.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 28, 2011)

That's a nice slab. Hope to catch a few myself soon.


----------



## RickD (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats a nice fish


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 28, 2011)

That's one big crappie, Congrats!


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Feb 28, 2011)

Man Thats Some Of The Best Eating Fish The Good Lord Made!!!!


----------



## fredw (Feb 28, 2011)

Nicely done Drill Instructor.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice slab !


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 28, 2011)

Big ole speck!


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 28, 2011)

Now thats a Slab!! Congrats.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on a good fish and a fine meal.

Hoss


----------



## milltown (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 2, 2011)

Some of the pros call em pigs or hogs... I call em pics (put in cooler)!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good going there. A cooler full of them and fixin' to be some good eating. Nice fish.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!

So when is the fish fry?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice looking crappie!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 5, 2011)

thast a fine crappie!


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 5, 2011)

were they on the bed?


----------



## Luckybuck (Mar 5, 2011)

From large reservoir or local pond?  Nice one.  Last time I saw one close to this size I was on Oconee.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats a nice one for sure.


----------



## Jamey J (Mar 6, 2011)

Now that is a hoss & a good fry as well.


----------



## moose266 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice slab.  My mom caught one years ago and we still have it frozen in the freezer.  I wanted to get it mounted for her but never have.


----------



## drill instructor (Mar 9, 2011)

Luckybuck said:


> From large reservoir or local pond?  Nice one.  Last time I saw one close to this size I was on Oconee.



Clarks Hill


----------



## drill instructor (Mar 9, 2011)

arkie1 said:


> were they on the bed?



Not yet but very soon.


----------



## win270wsm (Mar 9, 2011)

what were ya usin fer bait....12" rainbow trout? lol
Thats a nice slab there Drill!


----------



## drill instructor (Mar 9, 2011)

win270wsm said:


> what were ya usin fer bait....12" rainbow trout? lol
> Thats a nice slab there Drill!



Southern Pro Hot Grubs, best bait for trolling.


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 9, 2011)

man that's a barn door crappie.  very nice!  Congratulations on a fine catch.  You ought to come over to the freshwater fishing section and share some of that "crappie wisdom" with us.  I look forward to seeing that bigger one you caught.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 9, 2011)

That's a sho nuff slab right there.  I've caught several 1.8's and 1.9's, but I've only broken the 2 pound mark once.  I ate a 2.3 pounder a few years ago.  I should have gotten it mounted, but I wanted a 2.5 pounder on the wall.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 29, 2011)

Good One!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats a slab for sure! Congrats!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Apr 1, 2011)

nice slab... congrats


----------



## Mud Minnow (Apr 1, 2011)

bring on the tar-tar!!


----------



## turk2di (Apr 5, 2011)

Now thats a slab!!


----------



## kennythebull (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats a pig crappie. I think imma order some  of those jigs.


----------



## JEREMY414 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing Crappie about that!


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Apr 11, 2011)

Jodi hawk did you find those mushrooms ? If so where? I was up in Ohio a few springs ago and that was the first time I have ever seen them or heard of them. Everyone up there goes looking for them like they are gold or something. I guess they kinda are like gold people were selling them for $20 a pound.


----------

